# Nissan Juke Vs. Datsun 510 Duke It Out In The Dirt [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The automotive world is filled with comparison tests, but these usually are held between two or more cars that are currently on sale.

What Inside Line did was pit an old Datsun 510 versus a new Nissan Juke. You might think that the Juke would have an unfair advantage, but the car they brought out to this comparo was not an ordinary, run of the mill model. No, it is a rally spec version that has been gutted of its interior to save weight and been given a roll cage for safety. It also has skid plates to protect its parts.

The Juke on the other hand was a completely stock model. Both cars recorded their time on a 2.6-mile gravel road.

And the winner is well you'll have to watch the video to find out which was just less than a second quicker.

Check out the video after the jump

More: *Nissan Juke Vs. Datsuon 510 Duke It Out In The Dirt [Video]* on Autoguide.com


----------

